
Ask HN: How do I go about creating a static page to promote my conspiracy? - sigmaprimus
I know I can ask a question here, but somehow I feel if I make a page, I can convince many more peoples of my thinkings.
======
mister_hn
You can use GitHub Pages, GitLab Pages or Netlify CMS

